# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  IVF    u   splitu...???

## crvenkapica77

bok..mene  zanima  ...jer  su mi  rekli da moram  na umjetnu opl.   ,,a iz  dalmacije  sam,,jel se  moze raditi u splitu   ...za   privatno  vec  znam...ali  mislim  jel  rade to  u  bolnici    i placa li to  hzzo

----------


## bebelina

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...asc&start=1500
Tu ces sigurno naci odgovor ili postavi isto pitanje i cure ce ti odgovoriti. 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewforum.php?f=88 a ovdje ti je cijeli topic o potpomognutoj, prosvrljaj malo i dobrodosla!

----------


## crvenkapica77

jesam ali   niko mi tacno ne zna  reci....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------

